# Overheating since temp gauge



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I installed a hl temp gauge and this is the first time riding since then. I have the fan wired direct, the hl triple flow on the rack, and using engine ice. I have never had the bike run hot before the gauge was installed. Today I went to red creek and it was constantly flashing overheat and was up to 250. I read somewhere about air in the system. I would think that it could only be the cause since I had to cut the hose to install the gauge. How do you do it or what's the deal?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds definitely like air in the system.
just leave the cap off the radiator and get it hot. make sure you keep the radiator filled. all the air should work its way out.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

x2 on that... when i relocated my radiator i filled to where i could see it then started it ran it for a minute or 2 then filled again repeated till level stayed the same..


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep,yep thats what i would say as well. 


I see you have the HL radiator and HL gauge listed in your sig. I thought you could install the temp gauge directly into the HL radiator and not have to cut any hoses.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yup sounds like air to me. just take the cap of the radiator off and let it warm up till you stop seeing bubbles come up, then you should be good


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

We've just done a couple relocates. I find it's best to pump on side of the line, if it's done right it should move the water through there at a pretty slow pace and you cans see the water level go down. fill her up and do it again and you should be good. Letin it heat up is good too, your probably got plenty of air in the Rad already..


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to try it out after the saints game. Can't miss that! Lol. On the radiator there is a plug that is probably to put the gauge but with the wires for my audio tube, the speakers, the fan, etc. I just figured I would hide the gauge so it wouldn't be cluttered. I figured that was how to get the air out so on the trail I left the cap off for a while and let it run but not long. What is your gauge reading while hot before and after the fan comes on?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

With the angle he has on the radiator, can he really work the air out without leaning it back up right and running it? Looks like air would love to stay trapped in one like that.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

1bigforeman said:


> What is your gauge reading while hot before and after the fan comes on?


To be honest i don't remember. When i installed the VDI it changed my fan temp settings. The VDI cuts the fan on much sooner then the Stock ECU did. Now it comes on at 170 and goes off at 160. But when it was stock i believe it come on at 190 or 200.What ever temp it is that the fan comes on at it will cool down 10 degrees before it turns off. It would stay in the 180 to 210 range most of the time.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I ran the bike for a while with the cap off and it didn't change anything. When I filled it up, it would sit at the top and then bounce up and overflow and then go back down. What i'm going to try is drain the engine ice and change the thermostat. It's cheap and if I have it apart I might as well. I'm going to make sure that the fluid is clean and push all of the old stuff out and just start over. I'm not sure what it was running before but with the HL temp gauge, I'm pegged out at 225 and 250 the entire time with the dash flashing. I've got the triple flow on the rack, engine ice, and fan wired direct and still overheating.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Before you replace the thermostat with a new one check the old one out in a pan of boiling water. That way you know if thats your problem or not.

Sounds like it will be though. With your rad up there running hot should not be a problem for you.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Before you replace the thermostat with a new one check the old one out in a pan of boiling water. That way you know if thats your problem or not.
> 
> Sounds like it will be though. With your rad up there running hot should not be a problem for you.


Agreed, gota be a flow problem somehow. Either thermostat or empeller.
That insert that went inline, did it have anything inside it that could be restrictive in any way? I thought they were just tubes with a port for the sencer.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

The part for the gauge is just as you said, a piece of metal tubing that goes inline and the coolant passes through. Well, today I think I found my problem. I started with the thermostat. I took it apart and put heat to it and it opened. I then took the radiator heat sensor for the fan and put a meter on it. I added heat and it worked. I put a hose in the radiator and flushed it out. I then put a hose in the radiator hose and flushed the motor with the thermostat out. The last thing I tried which was the culprit....the impeller. It was in there but the threads were sheared off. The shaft that spins it was fine and spinning but the empeller wasn't. The starter gears were changed out about a year ago and this impeller was changed by the dealer then. I'm sure they tightened it too much. What I would think happened was that it had coolant in it and had enough grab then but when I added the temp gauge, it was trashed and the fluid was empty. When I added coolant it only filled the radiator and slowly filled the motor but not enough to fill it. When I drained it, I only got a quart and a half out of the impeller housing! I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to raise some hell. Thanks guys.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yep that would do it for sure. Let us know how the story ends


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, you are not the first...or will be the last to have this happen.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Went to the dealer today. They ordered me a new impeller, seals, gaskets, and all under warranty. I'll post again when I get the parts and get it together.


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

hmmmm.... this could be my problem....


----------

